# Chief William Bratton @ Curry College



## OfficerObie59

For anyone interested, I just recieved a postcard from the Curry College MACJ program announcing a presentation by Bill Bratton at the Oscar and Frances Keith Auditorium Academic and Performance Center at Curry's Milton Campus, Wednesday, March 25th, 2009 5:30-7 PM. RSVP by March 13 to [email protected] or to Lisa Huyghe at 617-333-2345. It says nothing about having to be a Curry Student.

"Please join us for his thought-provoking presentation on LE issues currently facing America. Chief Bratton will discuss issues such as gangs, drugs, organized crime, street violence, and the ever-ominous concern for homeland security. Attendees will be encouraged to participate in the open dialouge discussion."

For those of you who live in a box, Bratton is the Chief of LAPD who started with Boston PD and later became commissioner. This in addition to being MBTA Police Chief, MDC Police Commissioner prior to the MSP merger, and the NYPD Commissioner under Guliani who implemented COMPSTAT.

Not really my cup of tea, but I thought I'd pass it on.

Obie


----------



## Johnny Law

Too bad it wasn't Daryl Gates, I'd make the trip for that one.


----------



## Guest

Is the Frances Keith Auditorium large enough for his ego?


----------



## 7costanza

Lt. Colonel Grossman is coming up ths way on April 28th, at the Maine State police and the 29th at the Conn Post in Meriden Conn......I have never seen him but would love to.

http://www.killology.com/


----------



## mpd61

I heard that Chief Newell will be opening act for Bill Bratton
:shock:


----------



## PBiddy35

OfficerObie59 said:


> For those of you who live in a box, Bratton is the Chief of LAPD who started with Boston PD and later became commissioner. This in addition to being MBTA Police Chief, MDC Police Commissioner prior to the MSP merger, and the NYPD Commissioner under Guliani who implemented COMPSTAT.
> 
> Obie


as well as current Commisioner of the LAPD since 2002. He may have an ego, but he's a public figure who good things kept happening to so what do you expect. I liked his book.


----------



## csauce777

7costanza said:


> Lt. Colonel Grossman is coming up ths way on April 28th, at the Maine State police and the 29th at the Conn Post in Meriden Conn......I have never seen him but would love to.
> 
> http://www.killology.com/


Interesting conference...


----------



## Guest

PBiddy35 said:


> as well as current Commisioner of the LAPD since 2002.


LAPD has a chief, not a commissioner.


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> LAPD has a chief, not a commissioner.


True.

If anyone goes, I'd be curious as to what he says about his current job and department. I know what he says to us, I'm just curious what he says about us to someone else.


----------



## new guy

LA Copper said:


> True.
> 
> If anyone goes, I'd be curious as to what he says about his current job and department. I know what he says to us, I'm just curious what he says about us to someone else.


I met Chief Bratton about a year or two ago. I put in a good word for you and told him you would be perfect for the gang unit LOL. Seriously though, I would be shocked if he had anything but positive things to say about the LAPD.


----------



## OfficerObie59

new guy said:


> Seriously though, I would be shocked if he had anything but positive things to say about the LAPD.


The guy may have an ego, but I don't think he's dumb enough to talk sh*t about his own dept on the road.


----------



## LA Copper

new guy said:


> I met Chief Bratton about a year or two ago. I put in a good word for you and told him you would be perfect for the gang unit LOL. Seriously though, I would be shocked if he had anything but positive things to say about the LAPD.


Thanks L, I appreciate you putting in a good word for me!



OfficerObie59 said:


> The guy may have an ego, but I don't think he's dumb enough to talk sh*t about his own dept on the road.


While overall I like him as our chief, nothing would surprise me anymore from him, especially after the way he handled the MacArthur Park Immigration Rights protest in 2007. The very next day he was on TV slamming a lot of the guys without at least saying something to the effect of: "I know it looks bad but we're going to conduct an in-depth investigation and determine what, if anything, went wrong."

As far as his ego goes, let's face it, the guy's been chief/commisioner of some of the biggest police departments in the country. (Which of course makes it look like he can't keep a job!)



Johnny Law said:


> Too bad it wasn't Daryl Gates, I'd make the trip for that one.


I worked under Gates for 4 years before he retired. I've got a cool picture of him and I at my academy graduation, plus a few I've had taken with him in the last few years.

While he was a good chief, he also made his mistakes, just like anyone else, which is one of the reasons he was forced to "retire" when he did. The riots of '92 could have gone a bit differently had different decisions been made at his level.


----------



## OfficerObie59

mikemac64 said:


> He did "capture" *Damien "Football" Williams*, right?


I believe Gates himself put on the cuffs.


----------



## bluesamurai22

Bratton and Gates both have very interesting books. Bratton's story isn't quite over yet because it remains to be seen what kind of impact he will ultimately have on LA.

If you can't see him at Curry we will have Chief Bratton at an even better venue in May. He is the keynote speaker for the 12th Annual Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts Conference on Cape Cod.

Tuition is only $335 for a full week of world class training and includes several meals, nightly hospitality suite and giveaways.

Besides Bratton we will also have keynote sessions from Director Steven Burton from London Metropolitan PD and Chief Michael Berkow from Savannah, GA.

More here: http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/Conference2009/


----------



## LA Copper

Chief Bratton's done pretty good so far. Crime has gone down drastically since he's been here, although I don't think it's all his doing. I kinda think some of us folks on the street have been doing it for him.

One of the things he gets criticized for out here in LA is the amount of time he's away from the City/job. Looks like here's two more trips away for him. I should give him a call and see if he'll take me back there with him!

Chief Berkow used to work for us also. He was a deputy chief in charge of our Professional Standards Bureau (IA). He left under a "black cloud," although I thought he was good for the department and got along well with him.


----------



## BennyBulldog

The book "The Chief" by Daryl Gates was an excellent read. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

BennyBulldog said:


> The book "The Chief" by Daryl Gates was an excellent read. I highly recommend it.


I don't know....I enjoyed it the first time I read it, but when I look back on it, he spent a lot of the book trying to convince the reader he was "one of the guys" when it came to police work, when in reality it seemed like what he mostly did was study for the next promotional exam.


----------



## pucknut

7costanza said:


> Lt. Colonel Grossman is coming up ths way on April 28th, at the Maine State police and the 29th at the Conn Post in Meriden Conn......I have never seen him but would love to.
> 
> http://www.killology.com/


Thanks for the tip, I saw him in Yarmouth a few years ago. It is a must if you haven't seen him speak, well worth it.


----------

